# GLOCKENSPIEL!!!! Spitfire, Soniccouture, Orchestral Tools, Oh my!



## bleupalmtree (Dec 8, 2021)

So all I need is just a Glockenspiel right now. 
I'm looking at Spitfire Audio Ricotti Mallets, Soniccouture Orchestral Chimes Collection or buy A La Carte from Orchestral Tools

Anybody have any experience with any of these Glockenspiel and which one you prefer? Any flaws on any of these in regards to sound, harshness? 
​


----------



## Artemi (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't have neither of those but maybe that video will help a bit


----------



## pranic (Dec 13, 2021)

I've been going back and forth between the Glocks in BBCSO, Abbey Road ONE, The Originals Media Composers Toolkit, and Bernard Herrman Composers Toolkit when it comes to Spitfire libraries. That also reminds me that the "Nursery" patches in Albion Solstice are also quite good when it comes to glockenspiel.

I'd also recommend checking out the free Frozen Glock library that Dan Keen put out, as it's rather lovely in its own right. https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/frozen-glock/


----------



## Troels Folmann (Dec 13, 2021)

Our AGE glockenspiels are about the best-sampled instruments we've ever made.


----------



## pranic (Dec 13, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Our AGE glockenspiels are about the best-sampled instruments we've ever made.



A great reminder of yet another place to go digging. I was using the wind chimes from AGE Volume 2 last night alongside those Spitfire libraries!. Getting lost amongst great samples is another thing that's easy to do!

If you're looking for instant holiday vibes... (no pun intended)... This is a great multi that has "that sound" right out of the box in 8DIO's AGE Vol 1


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 14, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Our AGE glockenspiels are about the best-sampled instruments we've ever made.



This is true


----------

